# T4 2.4D Turbo Project



## BrooksterMK116V (Jan 15, 2006)

Build Thread 

http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?p=467379#post467379



Been doing some research on here and other sites and decided to go down the Turbo route for my 2.4D AAB Engine  

The T4 2.4D Transporter is now getting Turbo'd need abit more power and after driving the VRS for a week i need more power for towing with the T4.










Any advice would be greatley appreciated especially part numbers for the Oil feed pipework.


The engine has 94k on the clock and is a good solid unit.










Been on the T4 Forum for a while and here's the link for a conversion one of the T4 Lads built. 

http://www.angelfire.com/wv2/westfalia_california/Turbo_on_a_T4_2400D_aspirated_UK.htm


i have a Volvo V70 Exhaust manifold ready to go on 












and a KKK K14 Turbo 











just need a T4 ACV Inlet manifold now and downpipe and the major components are all there then. 

after that its just the boost pipes and oil pipes.



Here's all the part No's 


Manifold intake: 074 123 713 

Exhaust manifold: 074 253 033K (Standard 2.5tdi - 074 253 033G) 

Turbocharger: 074 145 701B (Stanard 2.5tdi - 074 145 701A) 

Gaskets of the Manifold intake: 074 129 717 

Gaskets of the Exhaust manifold: 028 129 589 B (are 5 pieces) 

& also the gasket: 028 129 748

Here's all the other items required too from other forum cheers ! 



















The finished project will look like this finished project but with a intercooler mounted in the front panel.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Interesting project! I've kinda wondered about this sort of thing with the 2.4D (and also why VW never offered a 2.4 TD from the get-go).

We never got any 2.4Ds in the states (but did in Canada) and it always sort of interested me a bit for a diesel swap from the simplicity standpoint (and not as small as the 1.9TD which a few people over here have done) but always thought the 2.4D was also a bit underpowered for its size as well and a turbo on this engine seems to make sense to me.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I don't think I've seen mention of piston changes or anything like that to reduce compression ratio (as is the case with most turbo engines relative to their normally aspirated counterparts). Do you expect to have any longevity issues if you don't?


----------



## BrooksterMK116V (Jan 15, 2006)

Low Boost 0.6bar max 

if i go for more power then Twin Head Gaskets, but Diesels are totally different to Petrol Engines when it comes to Turbo Conversion.

i know three T4's that have been Turbo'd with standard compression running 0.8bar 

AAB/AJA 21.5 : 1 compression. 

ACV 2.5 TDI Engines are 19.8 : 1 compression 

plus i run on Veg Oil


----------



## BrooksterMK116V (Jan 15, 2006)

Been at the Drag Strip today with my mate who has the 2.4D AAB he turbo'd last year, ACV Turbo and all ancilliaries fitted running 0.8 bar with Merc Sprinter intercooler. 
































































his other car he racing is the quicket R5T in the Country 11.20 sec 1/4 mile T:


----------



## Long1Pham (Jul 30, 2010)

*VW T4 Turbo Conversion Kit*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-T4-TURBO-KIT-/111489932390?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Dear Mr. ,

I tried to purchase a turbo kit for my 97 Transporter 2.4D with AAB engine, but the seller refuses to ship to the USA. Do you have an extra turbo kit available or do you know if there is another source in the UK that I can buy a used kit similar to the Ebay's kit above? I have a used kit and spare cylinder head from my 1983 Audi 5000TD, but it seems that a kit from the T5 is much easier to install. Thank you. Long/949-500-9887


----------



## Светозар (Feb 10, 2020)

*Здравствуйте, очень заинтересовал ваш пр*

Здравствуйте, очень заинтересовал ваш проект по переделки но есть вопрос: "поршня менять нужно на турбированные?" спрашиваю так как собираюсь капиталить мотор. Ещё мне посоветовали поставить укороченные шатуны от мотора 1.9 турбо, что скажите об этом?


----------

